# Will a dimming stat work with a ceramic bulb?



## Davet1990 (Jan 15, 2017)

I want to change my corn snakes bulb from an infra red to a ceramic heater but changing the stat would be a bit of a pain. Will a ceramic bulb work on a dimming stat?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Yep, perfectly fine


----------



## Davet1990 (Jan 15, 2017)

Cool, thank you

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

you need a pulse stat for ceramic bulbs they are designed for them dimming stats are for light bulbs


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

be aware that not all bulb holders are designed for use with Ceramic bulbs

perhaps you still have the packaging for the current bulb holder to confirm this


----------



## Chibii (Mar 14, 2017)

Yep! I've been using my Komodo dimming thermostat for ages with no issues at all.

I use a 60W ceramic heater for my 3ft x 1.5ft x 1.5ft vivarium... you must be sure to use a ceramic light fitting though, as it can melt the plastic ones pretty quickly! I have this one:
Komodo Ceramic Lamp and Bracket


----------



## Davet1990 (Jan 15, 2017)

Good shout guys. My current holder is not suitable for ceramics however it's not nearly as much of a pain to change as the stat would be. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chibii (Mar 14, 2017)

:2thumb: success!

No idea why 'ceramic heater' in my post now has a link to some random heater on amazon... is that something the forum does automatically??


----------



## Chibii (Mar 14, 2017)

Chibii said:


> :2thumb: success!
> 
> No idea why 'ceramic heater' in my post now has a link to some random heater on amazon... is that something the forum does automatically??


Apparently only visible if you're logged out... still weird but disregard!


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

Chibii said:


> :2thumb: success!
> 
> No idea why 'ceramic heater' in my post now has a link to some random heater on amazon... is that something the forum does automatically??


This will be automated and the forum's way of generating sales commission revenue to support server costs (and hopefully make a profit) since a large percentage of any forums viewers/readers will be non-members just lurking/reading - probably a big majority of reading is done by non-members. Plus, only some of the members will be paid members ($10 a year I think for 'premium membership). Hopefully they'll earn enough again one day to put the forum back onto a faster server, the one its on today is treacle speed, but speed costs money.

Premium membership has some bonuses, bigger album (I'm guessing?), bigger PM inbox (from 200 to 1000 message I think, I can make folders in my PMs) ... probably some others too. Personally I think the $10/yr should be a requirement to post in the Classified area (maybe it is already, dunno?).


----------

